# mettre des icônes aux fichiers images



## ccciolll (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,
avec l'arriv&#233;e des appareils num&#233;riques, il y a un nouveau souci.
En effet, ils font des photos, qu'ils enregistrent en jpg, mais ils ne cr&#233;ent pas d'ic&#244;ne de fichier (le mien en tout cas ne le fait pas).
Alors je me demandais s'il existait une solution pour cr&#233;er ces ic&#244;nes &#224; la vol&#233;e sur les centaines de fichiers qu'on peut cr&#233;er en num&#233;rique, afin, entre autre de faciliter le tri sans avoir &#224; tout ouvrir.
La solution &#224; laquelle j'avais pens&#233; &#233;tait un traitement par lot dans faute-aux-chopes. Ouvrir, enregistrer sous, fermer. Mais ensuite il faut copier l'ic&#244;ne, faire le &#63743;i sur le fichier d'origine, et coller, et l&#224;, sur 500 fichiers ARGH.
Parce que on ne peut pas r&#233;-enregistrer en jpg (format destructif) sous peine d'abimer un peu plus l'image. Ou alors on enregistre sous tif et l&#224; on a plus qu'&#224; se racheter 10 disques durs ! (et en plus en faisant &#231;a on perd la date et l'heure de la photo, pas bon !)

Donc s'il existait un logiciel ou une astuce pour cr&#233;er l'ic&#244;ne des fichiers jpg sans les r&#233;-enregistrer et que cela puisse se faire en lot, automatiquement, ce serait DREAMLAND !!!

Qui a les clefs de DREAMLAND ?


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juin 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> Qui a les clefs de DREAMLAND ?


L'excellent Graphic converter ...

Il suffit de passer par le "Gestionnaire d'image" de s&#233;lectionner le dossier et hop les vignettes sont cr&#233;es...


----------



## ccciolll (27 Juin 2006)

wwwwooouuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh

*c'est DREAMLAND !*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

GG est super tres bien en g&#233;n&#233;ral mais pour ajouter des icones a la vol&#233;e sans ouvrir d'application (c'est un menu contextuel accessible par clic droit ou ctrl -clic) il y' a QuickImage CM


----------



## sion.elbaz (27 Juin 2006)

je deviens &#224; mon corps d&#233;fendant un pollueur des discussions en cours, pr&#233;cis&#233;ment parce que je sollicite d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment votre aide pour savoir comment on peut ouvrir une discussion sur le forum (il me semble que je ne peux envoyer que des messages priv&#233;s, et comme je ne connais personne, je le fais au hasard, au risque de me brouiller avec vous)

merci de m'indiquer comment ouvrir une discussion sur macgeneration et accessoirement si vous saviez comment mettre hotmail sur ma boite mail de tiger, je vous serai infiniment et ind&#233;finiment reconnaissant
SE


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2006)

Oui effectivement, ton post est mal plac&#233;.
Pour ouvrir une discussion dans un forum, il te faut cliquer sur "Nouveau" en t&#234;te des discussions dudit forum.
Quant &#224; hotmail, le sujet &#224; &#233;t&#233; maintes fois abord&#233;. Donc fais une recherche au pr&#233;alable.


----------



## ccciolll (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> GG est super tres bien en général mais pour ajouter des icones a la volée sans ouvrir d'application (c'est un menu contextuel accessible par clic droit ou ctrl -clic) il y' a QuickImage CM



Qui, lui, est gratuit !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2006)

Excusez moi mais pourquoi voulez vous tous passer par une application ?  
Pour afficher l'ic&#244;ne, il suffit de faire pomme J dans le finder, et de cliquer "show icon preview" (mon OS est en Anglais, il s'agit de la 3eme option). :mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi mais pourquoi voulez vous tous passer par une application ?
> Pour afficher l'icône, il suffit de faire pomme J dans le finder, et de cliquer "show icon preview" (mon OS est en Anglais, il s'agit de la 3eme option). :mouais:


C'est "Aperçu à la place de l'icône" en français 

J'aime bien cette option, mais j'avoue que chez moi, elle alourdit et ralentit la navigation dans une fenêtre si beaucoup d'images.

Je préfère pour ma part utiliser Pic2icon pour appliquer une icône (ce qui va plus vite à l'affichage).
M'en vais tester ce QuickImage CM


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi mais pourquoi voulez vous tous passer par une application ?
> Pour afficher l'icône, il suffit de faire pomme J dans le finder, et de cliquer "show icon preview" (mon OS est en Anglais, il s'agit de la 3eme option). :mouais:



C'est sur mais j'ignore pourquoi, parfois ça ne marche pas ou alors ca fait des aperçus tout pixélisés à la OS 9...

QuickImage CM n'est pas une application, c'est un menu contextuel 

 QuickImage CM Rulez!  :u:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur mais j'ignore pourquoi, parfois &#231;a ne marche pas ou alors ca fait des aper&#231;us tout pix&#233;lis&#233;s &#224; la OS 9...



Ah bon ? 

C'est bizarre, cela fonctionne tr&#232;s bien chez moi, et aucun aper&#231;u n'est pix&#233;lis&#233; &#224; la OS9. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne constate pas beaucoup de ralentissement, mais cela vient peut &#234;tre du fait que je sois sur Intel.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi mais pourquoi voulez vous tous passer par une application ?
> Pour afficher l'icône, il suffit de faire pomme J dans le finder, et de cliquer "show icon preview" (mon OS est en Anglais, il s'agit de la 3eme option). :mouais:



Oui mais la limite de ce système c'est que quand je vais transbahuter les images sur mon os9, elles n'auront toujours pas d'icône. Valable que si on est exclusivement en osX.


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne constate pas beaucoup de ralentissement, mais cela vient peut &#234;tre du fait que je sois sur Intel.


Le ralentissement que je constate est &#224; l'affichage. Si j'ouvre un dossier avec beaucoup d'images, et, qui plus est, lourdes, il faut un certain temps avant que l'aper&#231;u ne s'affiche et remplace les ic&#244;nes. Et si je dois scroller la fen&#234;tre, c'est pire. Il n'y a que quand je fais appel &#224; nouveau &#224; la fen&#234;tre que le ralentissement dispara&#238;t, vu qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; charg&#233;e dans la RAM (le Finder n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; un foudre de guerre au niveau rafra&#238;chissement des infos, mais l&#224;, c'est :sleep: ).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ces explications Paski.

Comment se fait-il qu'il y ait une si grand différence avec Xp, qui gère parfaitement et rapidement l'aperçu de photos assez lourdes  ?

Apple se reposerait-il sur ses lauriers ?


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces explications Paski.
> 
> Comment se fait-il qu'il y ait une si grand diff&#233;rence avec Xp, qui g&#232;re parfaitement et rapidement l'aper&#231;u de photos assez lourdes  ?
> 
> Apple se reposerait-il sur ses lauriers ?


Je ne crois pas qu'XP g&#232;re en r&#233;alit&#233; mieux l'aper&#231;u des gros fichiers, m&#234;me si au final il s'en sort mieux (ou presque). Selon ce que j'ai cru comprendre en le voyant fonctionner (c'est donc sous r&#233;serve de v&#233;rification par plus expert que moi !!!!) c'est que quand tu glisses une image dans un dossier sous XP, celui-ci g&#233;n&#232;re ou r&#233;&#233;crit un fichier ressource dudit dossier pour y inclure un aper&#231;u de l'image, et c'est donc ce fichier qui est appel&#233; quand tu navigues dans les fen&#234;tres. Tu ne vois donc pas un vrai aper&#231;u de l'image, mais une sorte d'image l&#233;g&#232;re pr&#233;-con&#231;ue et pr&#233;-charg&#233;e de celle-ci (un peu comme quand tu vois une ic&#244;ne de l'image sous Mac OS X, m&#234;me si la ressource n'est pas plac&#233;e au m&#234;me endroit).

Pour r&#233;sumer et essayer d'&#234;tre plus clair dans mon explication (qui reste une hypoth&#232;se en fait), Windows ne me semble tout simplement pas lire l'image pour en afficher l'aper&#231;u, mais un fichier ressource. Quand tu fais sous OS X appel &#224; l'Aper&#231;u &#224; la place de l'ic&#244;ne, le ralentissement est certainement d&#251; au fait que le Finder doit, dans ce cas, pr&#233;alablement lire l'image avant d'en proposer un aper&#231;u. Un travail fastidieux que l'on &#233;vite au Finder si l'on colle une ic&#244;ne sur le fichier (une ic&#244;ne ayant dans la moyenne un poids de seulement de 64 ko).

Ce qui manque &#224; Mac OS X, je dirais que c'est une automatisation de la cr&#233;ation d'ic&#244;ne d'un fichier image (ce que je pense que fait XP, m&#234;me si c'est d'une fa&#231;on diff&#233;rente).

Encore une fois, tout cela reste sous r&#233;serve. C'est purement empirique de ma part, donc pas taper si je me suis lamentablement plant&#233; .


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2006)

Et QuickImage CM dans tous &#231;a?


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et QuickImage CM dans tous &#231;a?


C'est du tout bon, M. jpmiss !!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juin 2006)

Ok merci pour ton explication


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Juin 2006)

woa a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci pour ton explication


De rien  

Mais je tiens à rappeler que tout ce que j'ai dit n'est qu'une hypothèse. Et qu'il se peut que Windows en fait n'emploie pas le fichier ressource qu'il crée dans les dossiers pour cela, et que l'Explorateur s'en sorte finalement bien mieux que le Finder sur ce coup.


----------



## ccciolll (29 Juin 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> C'est du tout bon, M. jpmiss !!!!



Oui, je l'ai testé, c'est simple d'utilisation.
Tu sélectionne tes fichiers sans icone, et puis tu clic droit (ou clic+ctrl pour ceux qui ont une souris à un bouton) et dans le menu contextuel, en bas, tu as quickimage qui te propose "créer l'icône".


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2006)

pour créer les icone des images à l'image de celles-ci
cocothumbx :: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17460
malheureusement pas compatible avec les mac intel même via rosetta


----------



## ccciolll (29 Juin 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> pour créer les icone des images à l'image de celles-ci
> cocothumbx :: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/17460



J'ai essayé de comprendre le mode d'emploi en Anglais, mais je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir perçu l'intérêt par rapport à quickImage.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juillet 2006)

Euh, je viens de constater un GROS défaut sur QuickImage (défaut que n'a pas GraphicConverter).
Quand on lui fait créer la vignette, il CHANGE la date du fichier.
De fait, pour toutes les photos que je viens de sortir de mon appareil et pour lesquelles j'ai utilisé quickImage, je n'ai plus la date de quand elles ont été faites Bon, en gros, c'est les photos du mois de Juin, quoi, mais c'est un VRAI problème.

Je m'en vais tester la solution de dhromz et voir si ça passe mieux.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juillet 2006)

Bon, eh ben cococthumbX ne fait que quitter inopinément dès que je lui glisse uune image PAs la bonne solution apparemment.


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Juillet 2006)

Essaye Pic2Icon (t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct), dans ce cas.

Mais faut quand m&#234;me voir ce qui fait planter cococthumbX.

EDIT : vu sur le site de cococthumbX


> *Information: 02.02.2005​Attention: *
> In some cases, CocoThumbX can not figure out which Quicktime version is installed. If CocoThumbX still crashes :
> Open CocoThumbX without dropping images onto the application icon. Open the preferences and disable the option "Run Task in Thread". Close and reopen CocoThumbX.


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2006)

Je plussoie Pic2Icon. Marche bien cette chose.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juillet 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Mais faut quand même voir ce qui fait planter cococthumbX.
> vu sur le site de cococthumbX



eh ben ça marche maintenant, c'était ça !

CocothumbX ne change pas les dates, je le garde (je n'essaye pas pic2icon puisque cocothumb marche bien, sauf si des arguments le justifient).


----------



## ithymique (3 Juillet 2006)

bande de noubes !
proc&#233;dure (en tout cas sur tiger)

cr&#233;er un nouveau dossier
clic droit (ctrl clic) dessus
joindre une action de dossier
choisir l'action Image - add icon.scpt
ok

glisser les images dans le dossier

personnellement avant cela j'ouvre les images dans photoshop, je les copie/colle dans une nouvelle image &#224; fond transparent, je supprime le fond (blanc par exemple) avec la baguette magique, et ainsi &#231;a devient un vrai ic&#244;ne &#224; fond transparent.

voil&#224;, dreamland &#233;tait simplement int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; Mac OS X.


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je plussoie Pic2Icon. Marche bien cette chose.


j'aime bien aussi, mais je donne un petit plus &#224; cococthumbX, que je teste depuis peu. Ce dernier offre un peu plus de fonctionnalit&#233;s et g&#233;n&#232;re &#224; mon go&#251;t (selon les pr&#233;f&#233;rences choisies) de bien plus belles ic&#244;nes que Pic2Icon (et aussi que QuickImage CM, qui reste tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant pour d'autres aspects).


			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> eh ben &#231;a marche maintenant, c'&#233;tait &#231;a !


Cool 


			
				ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> CocothumbX ne change pas les dates, je le garde (je n'essaye pas pic2icon puisque cocothumb marche bien, sauf si des arguments le justifient).


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait d'arguments pour pr&#233;f&#233;rer Pic2Icon (si ce n'est sa grande facilit&#233; d'emploi, mais c'est peut-&#234;tre trop simple, voire simpliste justement). Tu verras bien &#224; l'usage, garde juste Pic2Icon sous le coude .


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Juillet 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> bande de noubes !
> (...)


Noube d'un jour, noube toujours !  p :rateau: )

Intéressant comme procédé (sauf la partie du passage _"obligé"_ par Photoshop), mais les icônes générées sont :rateau:, dommage. J'en reste à mon truc de noube


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juillet 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> les icônes générées sont :rateau:


 ça veut dire qu'elles sont moches ?


----------



## Paski.pne (3 Juillet 2006)

ccciolll a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a veut dire qu'elles sont moches ?


&#192; mon go&#251;t, oui. Ce n'est pas que ce soit pix&#233;lis&#233; ou autre, le rendu est bon, mais compar&#233; aux ic&#244;nes que produit CocoThumbX (avec un ombrage, et(ou) un arrondi des bords, possibilit&#233; de mettre une ic&#244;ne sur un film, etc., etc.), je trouve que c'est chiche (un peu comme Pic2Icon). Je pr&#233;f&#232;re amplement passer les 10/15 secondes n&#233;cessaires pour glisser mes images sur l'ic&#244;ne de CocoThumbX dans mon Dock et attendre que l'op&#233;ration se fasse, pour avoir au final des ic&#244;nes de meilleure qualit&#233;.

Question de go&#251;t, quoi. Mais, fais le test avec une image vierge d'ic&#244;ne, tu verras.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juillet 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> possibilité de mettre une icône sur un film, etc.,



ah ouais tiens ! ça c'est TOP !!!


----------



## ithymique (3 Juillet 2006)

j'utilisais pic2icon avant de d&#233;couvrir le truc du dossier...
dans un autre genre tu as le gratuiciel "viou" qui te permet de m&#233;langer deux ic&#244;nes existants...
au-del&#224; de photoshop, avec illustrator on peut cr&#233;er des calques pour les effets de transparence... mais y'a s&#251;rement moins cher ou plus simple... graphiconverter par exemple pour supprimer le fond.
et "noube" j'esp&#232;re que vous l'avez pris amicalement


----------



## ccciolll (6 Juillet 2006)

Je constate tout de m&#234;me , &#224; la comparaison, que les icones de CocoThumbX sont un peu floues, contrairement aux iconbes g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;es par photoshop qui sont d'une magnifique nettet&#233;.

EDIT : IL SUFFIT DE D&#201;COCHER USE ANTI ALIASING DANS COCO POUR QU'IL FASSE DES ICONES BIEN NETTES.


----------



## ithymique (8 Juillet 2006)

et ce logiciel existe-t-il : cocogirl ? ou cocochanel ?


----------



## ccciolll (30 Mars 2009)

Et maintenant que j'ai CocoThumbX, je cherche encore la petite bête : existerait-il un moyen pour sélctionner un groupe de fichiers et faire faire une roatation de 90° à leur icône (juste l'icône, pas l'image entière, n'usons pas de la puissanc machine pour rien) ? ça permettrait de voir en un coup d'il les photos verticales et les photos horizontales dans un dossier.


----------

